# Τελικά χρειάζεται ή δε χρειάζεται πετρέλαιο για να παράγονται προϊόντα;



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Και φυσικά, για να υπάρχουν προϊόντα σε περίπτωση χρεοκοπίας θα πρέπει να έχουμε λεφτά να αγοράζουμε πετρέλαιο. Χμ.



Εξαρτάται. Για τι προϊόντα μιλάς;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2015)

Για αγροτικά. Τι άλλο εξάγουμε που παράγεται στην Ελλάδα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2015)

Πολλά πράγματα, αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας. Τα προϊόντα βασικής διατροφής είναι ως επί το πλείστον μονοετείς καλλιέργειες χωρίς ανάγκη δευτερογενούς επεξεργασίας, δηλαδή σχεδόν άμεσα διαθέσιμα. Δεν χρειάζεσαι τρομερές ποσότητες πετρελαίου γι' αυτόν τον σκοπό.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Πολλά πράγματα, αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας.


Μπα; Για πες ένα.


Hellegennes said:


> Δεν χρειάζεσαι τρομερές ποσότητες πετρελαίου γι' αυτόν τον σκοπό.


Και αυτές που χρειάζεσαι, με τι θα τις εισάγεις; Με τον εγχώριο σανό;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2015)

Είπα ότι δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η ΤτΕ έχει κάπου αναλυτική λίστα. Τις ποσότητες που χρειάζεσαι θα τις εισάγεις με χρήμα. Ας μην συζητήσουμε εδώ για το τι αξία θα έχει το χρήμα. Αυτό είναι κάτι παντελώς άγνωστο προς ώρας και -αν θα αλλάξουμε νόμισμα- θα εξαρτηθεί από τον τύπο χρεοκοπίας που θα έχουμε, αν έχουμε χρεοκοπία.


Σημείωση: έναν τύπο χρεοκοπίας τον υποστήκαμε ήδη και δεν βλέπω να δυσκολευόμαστε να εισάγουμε πετρέλαιο.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2015)

Θα λες στον άλλον «θα σου δώσω δραχμές» και οι δραχμές θα έχουν τόσο μεγάλη αξία που θα σπεύδει ο άλλος να τις αποκτήσει, μην τις χάσει. Και όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά θα έχεις και τόσες πολλές δραχμές που θα σου φτάνουν για να αγοράσεις πετρέλαιο. Επειδή έχουμε πλεονασματικούς προϋπολογισμούς.

Όσο γι' αυτό:


Hellegennes said:


> Είπα ότι δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας.


Μα όχι, για πες! Επειδή από ό,τι έψαξα, για όλα όσα εξάγουμε θέλουμε πετρέλαιο να τα παράγουμε. Αλλά πες για τα υπόλοιπα που δεν χρειάζεται, περιμένω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Θα λες στον άλλον «θα σου δώσω δραχμές» και οι δραχμές θα έχουν τόσο μεγάλη αξία που θα σπεύδει ο άλλος να τις αποκτήσει, μην τις χάσει. Και όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά θα έχεις και τόσες πολλές δραχμές που θα σου φτάνουν για να αγοράσεις πετρέλαιο. Επειδή έχουμε πλεονασματικούς προϋπολογισμούς.



Δεν ξέρω τι θυμάσαι από την εποχή προ ευρώ, αλλά με δραχμές συναλλασσόμασταν.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2015)

Και με δανεικά ζούσαμε.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2015)

Ένας μπακάλικος τρόπος να υπολογιστεί το πόσο πετρέλαιο απαιτούν οι αγροτικές εκμεταλλεύσεις είναι να δείτε το σε πόσα χιλιόλιτρα ντίζελ αντιστοιχούν τα περίπου 160 εκατ. ευρώ που επιστρέφονται κάθε χρόνο λόγω ΕΦΚ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 18, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν ξέρω τι θυμάσαι από την εποχή προ ευρώ, αλλά με δραχμές συναλλασσόμασταν.





Palavra said:


> Και με δανεικά ζούσαμε.


Και είχαμε συναλλαγματικούς περιορισμούς. 
Και είχαμε πληθωρισμό. 
Και τα στεγαστικά δάνεια είχαν επιτόκιο 23%.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2015)

Ναι, ρε Άλεξ, αλλά δέναμε τα σκυλιά με τα λουκάνικα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2015)

Όλοι θυμούνται μόνο τη δραχμή του Σημίτη, που ήταν σκληρό νόμισμα.
Τη δραχμή του Αντρέα και του Μητσοτάκη, με τις ΑΤΕς 20% και 30% και τα ομόλογα ΕΤΒΑ με 26% δεν την θυμούνται, αγέννητοι ήταν.
Τη δραχμή της πλάκας που αγόραζε 250 δολάρια συνάλλαγμα ετησίως για ταξίδια στο εξωτερικό και τις ουρές στις κεντρικές τράπεζες για αίτηση αγοράς βιβλίων με συνάλλαγμα δεν την θυμούνται φυσικά.
Τις βαλίτσες με τα δισεκατομμύρια που κρτούσαν σουβενίρ οι παππούδες από την Κατοχή δεν τις πρόλαβαν.

Μια κουβέντα περί νομίσματος.

Αν πρόκειται να είναι σκληρό νόμισμα και η ΤτΕ ελέγχει την κυκλοφορία και δεν τυπώνει αβέρτα κουβέρτα ο Χολαργός, τι θα αλλάξει σε σχέση με το ευρώ;
Αν πρόκειται να είναι μαλακό και τυπώνει αβέρτα κουβέρτα ο Χολαργός, δεν θα μείνει κολυμπηθρόξυλο μέχρι να στρώσει η κατάσταση.
Αν πρόκειται όμως το νόμισμα απλώς να μαλακοφέρνει, θα πρέπει να ξέρουμε πόσο θα μαλακοφέρνει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2015)

Και άλλο ένα παραμύθι, για να τελειώνουμε και με την αυτονομία της γεωργικής παραγωγής.

Όποιος δεν πρόλαβε να ταξιδέψει σε σοσιαλιστικούς παραδείσους και να ανταλλάξει τζιν και δολάρια στη μαύρη (εγώ πρόλαβα, το ομολογώ, ένοχος) και νομίζει ότι ο αγρότης θα δίνει το όποιο έξτρα προϊόν του στην ελεύθερη αγορά για να παίρνει τυπωμένα χρωματιστά χαρτάκια νεοδραχμών και δεν θα προσπαθεί να το εξάγει νόμιμα ή δεν θα το πουλάει στη μαύρη αγορά, ας μελετήσει Κούβα, ας μελετήσει Ινδοκίνα, ας μελετήσει τα πριν και τα μετά της ΝΕΠ και την καταστροφή από τον λιμό της Ουκρανίας τη δεκαετία του 1930.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2015)

Ακριβώς. Και για να είναι κανείς ειλικρινής με τον εαυτό του, να αναρωτηθεί αν ο ίδιος, σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, θα προτιμάει να πληρώνεται σε δραχμές ή σε ευρώ. Γιατί αν απαντήσει «σε ευρώ», τότε να παραδεχτεί ότι τα υπόλοιπα είναι συζήτηση για το καφενείο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2015)

Συγγνώμη, θα χρεοκοπήσουμε ή θα γίνουμε κομμουνιστικό κράτος; Δεν κατάλαβα.

Ούτε αυτό καταλαβαίνω:

_Όλοι θυμούνται μόνο τη δραχμή του Σημίτη, που ήταν σκληρό νόμισμα.
__Τη δραχμή του Αντρέα και του Μητσοτάκη, με τις ΑΤΕς 20% και 30% και τα ομόλογα ΕΤΒΑ με 26% δεν την θυμούνται, αγέννητοι ήταν._

Γιατί πρέπει να είμαστε στην δεύτερη περίπτωση και όχι στην πρώτη;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2015)

Έλα μου ντε. Αφού αυτά, ως γνωστόν, αποφασίζονται επειδή τα ψηφίζουμε. Όχι, ας πούμε, επειδή έχουμε ελλειμματική οικονομία.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 18, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Συγγνώμη, θα χρεοκοπήσουμε ή θα γίνουμε κομμουνιστικό κράτος; Δεν κατάλαβα.


Γιατί αλληλοαποκλείονται αυτά τα δύο; Χρεοκοπημένο κομμουνιστικό κράτος θέλουν να μας κάνουν.



Hellegennes said:


> Ούτε αυτό καταλαβαίνω:
> 
> _Όλοι θυμούνται μόνο τη δραχμή του Σημίτη, που ήταν σκληρό νόμισμα.
> __Τη δραχμή του Αντρέα και του Μητσοτάκη, με τις ΑΤΕς 20% και 30% και τα ομόλογα ΕΤΒΑ με 26% δεν την θυμούνται, αγέννητοι ήταν._
> ...


Αυτό δεν το διάβασες, ε;


> Αν πρόκειται να είναι σκληρό νόμισμα και η ΤτΕ ελέγχει την κυκλοφορία και δεν τυπώνει αβέρτα κουβέρτα ο Χολαργός, τι θα αλλάξει σε σχέση με το ευρώ;


Ο λόγος που θέλουν να μας πάνε στη δραχμή είναι για να τυπώνουν αβέρτα νόμισμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Γιατί πρέπει να είμαστε στην δεύτερη περίπτωση και όχι στην πρώτη;


Γιατί είμαστε ήδη στην πρώτη. Μα ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνεις;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2015)

Πιο λιανά: αν θέλουμε σκληρό νόμισμα, έχουμε ήδη. Αν θέλουμε κουρελόχαρτο, θα πάμε στη δραχμή.


----------

